# N54 High Pressure Fuel Pump Recall



## icepucks (Jan 3, 2011)

This recall letter is a bunch of BS. My 335 failed twice, once after 500 miles on the car, solution: re-programmed. Second time at 15,000 miles, solution, replace fuel pump (12/2/10). What strikes me in the letter is they say "the driver may experience reduced engine performance". Are you kidding? How about complete loss of power and acceleration??!! Twice while accelerating onto the interstate the car goes into "safe mode". Safe for who? BMW so the engine doesn't burn up? Or safe for me, while an 18 wheeler comes barreling down on my rear end because my car can't go faster than 20 mph!!! I'm lucky I wasn't killed. BMW claims this is an emission issue??!! It's a safety issue when a $50,000 car loses power on the highway when one accelerates. When you are used to a car that is a little rocket, it's pretty scary when you hit that gas peddle and the car dies, instead of taking off. Shame on you BMW, do you think as my car died I gave a crap about the EPA emission standards??!! This is a SERIOUS safety issue. If this repair does not work..a new BMW will be forthcoming, as they take this one back!


----------



## ProMed12 (Nov 14, 2010)

Congrats, you have brought great shame upon BMW with all four of your posts. That'll show them.


----------



## Coconutpete (Feb 7, 2008)

So what you guys are saying is that there are problems with the N54 engine ................. hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...............................


----------



## Jaysea7 (Feb 1, 2011)

*The same happened to my wife!*

Just got the car back (2010 335i Conv) from the dealer. Had to bitch all the way up to the Service Manager, to get an answer as to what they were going to do to fix it. First they said, "The fix was to re-program the ECU" After reading all the post's here, I was hoping that I would not have to go thru the process of elimination, for this fix. Finally, I spoke with the Manager of the service dept. He told me that " BMW makes the call, the diagnostics goes to Germany, where they decide how the dealer os to proceed." BWM authorized a new fuel pump (P/N 446) and re-programming.

It's been 24 hrs and the car seems better than it was when I first bought it. Absolutley zero turbo lag. Had a bit B4 the new pump.

Hope you have good luck with BMW and get it corrected ASAP.

JAYSEA7


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

Coconutpete said:


> So what you guys are saying is that there are problems with the N54 engine ................. hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...............................


:rofl::rofl:

For the OP....

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=430408


----------



## artec540 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Grammar/ spelling*



Coconutpete said:


> So what you guys are saying is that there are problems with the N54 engine ................. hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...............................


There's nothin wrong with writing " ...... there are problems.....", though I entirely agree with all you write.
My favorite hate is apostrophes in plurals, for example "...... your post's are full of mistakes...".
I wish you luck if you're planning to force people to use correct spelling and grammar. I saw a post in another forum that had all three spellings of "there" in it and all three were wrong".... quite an accomplishment !


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

artec540 said:


> There's nothin wrong with writing " ...... there are problems.....", though I entirely agree with all you write.
> My favorite hate is apostrophes in plurals, for example "...... your post's are full of mistakes...".
> I wish you luck if you're planning to force people to use correct spelling and grammar. I saw a post in another forum that had all three spellings of "there" in it and all three were wrong".... quite an accomplishment !


:loco:

:rofl:


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

artec540 said:


> There's nothin wrong with writing " ...... there are problems.....", though I entirely agree with all you write.
> My favorite hate is apostrophes in plurals, for example "...... your post's are full of mistakes...".
> I wish you luck if you're planning to force people to use correct spelling and grammar. I saw a post in another forum that had all three spellings of "there" in it and all three were wrong".... quite an accomplishment !


Just in case you didn't know it this is not a English lit class. So what if a poster makes a typo or his/her grammar isn't perfect,we still get the meaning of the post. Get a life
cheers
vern


----------



## x54.4blue (Sep 17, 2005)

ProMed12 said:


> Congrats, you have brought great shame upon BMW with all four of your posts. That'll show them.


So you are not allowed to speak the truth?


----------



## ProMed12 (Nov 14, 2010)

x54.4blue said:


> So you are not allowed to speak the truth?


Neither of us are in a position to say what is not allowed, but I'm pretty sure I'm allowed to poke fun at someone "calling out" their BMW dealer on a message board.


----------

